# Rapido 240v Socket



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

See piccie -its actually chocolate brown - does anybody know where I can buy 1 ??

Thanks

Harry


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Seen these in Jacksons of Old Arley. I assume they do email and mail order.
www.jacksonscamping.com


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

they sell 'em here for a fiver or so.

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/stor....html?osCsid=160cd0de0d5135354d41f9f41bed5c61


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Dear Coulstock

I have fitted 13 amp sockets to two Rapido motorhomes in the last three years and I have spent many hours attempting to find a UK supplier of the socket in your photograph. They are available in tan but not the darker brown that you want. I gave up and fitted standard 13amp twin flush mounted sockets from B & Q. I used the posh ones that consist of a flat metal plate with the sockets built into the plate. The colour I chose was a dark metallic grey, almost black - they look very smart. 

To make the back safe I used a standard white surface mounting box and extra long screws in place of the standard length supplied with the socket, again from B & Q. I used silicon rubber to lightly glue the box on the panel at the back so that when thescrews are removed in future I will not have to get to the rear of the panel. 

I will supply photos if you wish.

Good luck, rogerandveronica


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

If you are adding to your existing sockets remember to get the protective rear cover if you are mounting them with the rear accessible.

Not sure about the availability of dark brown from marcle but yours look like the ones I recently bought from them which were dark grey.

Edit. Just reread your initial post were you describe them as dark brown....DOH...


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks the same as the electrical units fitted in my Hymer. They are made by CBE in Italy:
>>CBE<<

and are sold by Marcle Leisure and I believe, CAK Tanks

>>Marcle<<

>>CAK<<

Philip
p.s. another thought. If you don't want to go to the trouble of getting an exact match, I used a twin 13A socket from Homebase.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

linky


----------

